# MKII Rain Gutters/Weatherstripping



## mjgvw16v (Feb 27, 2004)

I remember reading a thread a while back that someone was going to start producing replacement rain gutters for MKII's. Did that ever transpire?


----------



## mjgvw16v (Feb 27, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (mjgvw16v)*

I got mine from the dealer. They weren't cheap.


----------



## mjgvw16v (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*

Yeah, I don't want to spend the $$ at the dealer. I get a discount, but they are still pricey.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (mjgvw16v)*

Anyone ever come up with a source for weatherstripping or rain gutters?


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (jfg69)*

https://www.1stvwparts.com/


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vVr6gti* »_https://www.1stvwparts.com/









Hmmm... don't see a bit of weather stripping OR raingutters for a 92 GTI... so that leaves ME








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (jfg69)*

search: oem parts catalog,body parts,year,make,model,ROOF,roof and components,molding,and then drip rail has pics and all too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vVr6gti* »_search: oem parts catalog,body parts,year,make,model,ROOF,roof and components,molding,and then drip rail has pics and all too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow, didnt see all that.. thanks! Now I gotta go take off my moldings and see what pieces I need.
On another note... gotta love that price difference in right and left sides on some parts, eh?.. lol Body guy told me its because of demand, one side usually gets hit more than the other.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (jfg69)*

lol


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*

What about farout parts? Or what ever there name is. The ones that are getting parts from S. Africa. Are they still around?


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (vwguy3)*

Thank you for that link...i was about to ask the same question.


----------



## rscshakespeare (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: MKII Rain Gutters/Weatherstripping (mjgvw16v)*

i had ordered an entire new rain guard and window seal set up for my 1992 mk2 gti from germany. i got it through tmtuning. i speak german but they speak english as well. if you are interested i can look up the part numbers before you email them so you have all your info together........ overall it was alot cheaper than buying from the dealer in the states....


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: MKII Rain Gutters/Weatherstripping (rscshakespeare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rscshakespeare* »_i had ordered an entire new rain guard and window seal set up for my 1992 mk2 gti from germany. i got it through tmtuning. i speak german but they speak english as well. if you are interested i can look up the part numbers before you email them so you have all your info together........ overall it was alot cheaper than buying from the dealer in the states....

That would be awesome. How was the cost of shipping?


----------

